
Google: Algorithms Aren’t the Only Answer - qhoxie
http://gigaom.com/2008/11/21/google-algorithms-arent-the-only-answer/
======
okeumeni
It’s all about love, when you love someone you are more likely to swallow
nonsense from the person. Same thing between Google and people, most of the
thing that people will not take from, say Wikia Search, they will tolerate it
from Google; why? simply love.

Now talking of aggregating people vote into PageRank I doubt that it happens;
at least not automatically. Technically it will burden the runtime of search
and more likely have little effect on overall results.

